# NFL Photogs...how do they get that job??



## AdamZx3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I was at the Cleveland Browns pre-season game last night and I couldn't help  but notice all the sports photographers there. Does anyone know how they get the spot to take pics there? do they work for the newspaper, NFL, freelance?? They all seemed to have an impressive array of camera's, a lot of them toting 3 bodies with different lenses.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 12, 2007)

They all work for some publication, the NFL & their approved advertisers or wire service, or the team. But no freelancer

A pro I know who shot for Dolphin Digest toll me Getty and WireImage are the only approved wire services


----------



## AdamZx3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 12, 2007)

Never bring a knife to a gunfight!


----------



## JIP (Aug 13, 2007)

I worked for a small local paper here in Pittsburgh and they got a whole season's worth of field passes for Steeler games.  I went there not on any kind of assignment just to shoot for myself.  I also got one for a Pirates game but that was for a different weekly paper where I was assigned to shoot someone throwing out the first pitch.  I also remember some years back the school I went to was issued several passes for students but I think that was squashed before I got there after some students acted stupid while shooting a game.  The only problem I had while shooting a game was the fact that I showed up with a 300 f/4 and really felt left out of the crowd where the smallest lens was a 300/2.8.  And this may also come as a surprise to some peoplr but even under those lights I had to push my 400 2 stops just to get some reasonable shutter speeds.  All that beng said I do not think it is rocket science to get a field pass I also do not think you need to work for SI or some other national publication to get the right credentials but if you do manage to wrangle a field pass unless you are toting some serious gear be prepared for a heavy case of lens envy.


----------



## AdamZx3 (Aug 13, 2007)

> but if you do manage to wrangle a field pass unless you are toting some serious gear be prepared for a heavy case of lens envy.



Hehe I already did  ...I wish I could afford the $6500 400mm 2.8...thats for the big boys lol

Do a lot of them shoot the 400mm 2.8's? It seems like thats what the majority of their primary cameras where set up with and a 70-200 2.8 as a secondary.  I think a few of them had the 500/600mm f4's from what it looked like in the 2nd deck.


----------



## JIP (Aug 14, 2007)

Well as I said when I was on the field (wich was probably 6-8 years ago) all I had was a 300 f/4 that I rented and it was too slow and too short.  I wish I would have opted for the 80-200 2.8 (for speed) or if I had access the 300 2.8 for the length.  When I did this we had a really good rental place here in Pgh and I was able to rent some nice gear.  If I had it to do all over again I think I would bend over backwards to try and find at least a 400 2.8 to use as a primary lens to my 70-200VR 2.8.  I know there is one place http://www.calumetphoto.com/ctl?ac.ui.pn=common.IncSel&ac.ui.if=text/rentaldest.jsp that has a pretty extensive rental dept but I don't know if they do anything online.  I was looking and some of their larger shops like LA and San Diego carry 300 and 400 f/2.8 and even a 600 f/4 so if you are lucky enough to live nearby any of the better ones and get a field pass good for you.


----------

